# Network adapters missing in device manager



## busenitz (Apr 9, 2009)

My son bought a Compaq SR5110NX summer of 2007. He used the LAN for very short time before downgrading to XP, and then used a wireless connection. He is now needing the LAN again, but the icon is missing under Network Connections, and there are no network adapters listed in device manager.
When trying to install new hardware, Windows does not detect the card. It is not listed after Windows searches either.
He has removed the card, rebooted, powered down, reinserted the card and rebooted - to no avail.
In the BIOS, the the onboard LAN is enabled, but not the onboard LAN boot ROM (we're getting out of my knowledge here, so wasn't sure if that should be enabled or not, and too afraid to try)
He can get a copy of the driver, but no way to install it that I know of. (I'm helping him over the phone so the info is a little lacking, sorry)

He's considering buying a new NIC card, but realize that won't help if it's a MoBo issue.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The computer has an on-board network adapter. What card is he inserting and removing?


----------



## busenitz (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll have to double check - mine is on the MoBo, but he thought that his is a separate card.
Will get back.
THANKS for the response.


----------



## busenitz (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi - we are still having trouble with the NIC card. When he pings 127.0.0.1, he will get a response, however, when he does an ipconfig or ipconfig /all, he gets back nothing.
We found some info about XP SP2 sometimes messing up the registry, so he went in to Local_Machine, System, CurrentControlSet, Control, Network to see if there were problems there. 
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=44038&st=40
The only connections he had listed were the previous wireless connections.

Any other suggestions?
THANKS


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

If we don't have any network equipment properly installed here, we need to correct that first.


----------



## busenitz (Apr 9, 2009)

Under device manager, there is NO subheadings Network Adapters.
There are no Unknown Devices, and nothing marked red / yellow ?, !, or X.
It is like the ethernet adapter either isn't there, or isn't working, but it loops back on the ping 127.0.0.1.
It is not listed in the registry as suggested in the link in the post above.
I'm starting to wonder if it's a BIOS issue due to the "downgrade" from XP.
If so, would just putting in a PCI NIC card solve the problem? Or are we ahead to change the BIOS - a scary thought for me.


----------



## busenitz (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't know if I was clear about Device Mgr - not only are there no devices under Network Adapters, the category itself is missing.
THANKS


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, Windows is not even sensing the hardware exists, so that's the first issue to resolve.


----------



## busenitz (Apr 9, 2009)

I would say that Windows ISN'T detecting the adapter, except that it does ping back. Not sure what else to try.


----------



## busenitz (Apr 9, 2009)

I've read a lot about needing a new driver with XP, but we're not getting Windows to recognize it, so there is no way to install a new driver for it.


----------



## ibizagreg (Mar 16, 2008)

The built in network card for this comp needs the following ethernet Driver MCP61 (v65.21) "WHQL", Which comes as a package for the Nforce Motherboard that you have.

Download this from the following link and install it, (setup) :http://uk.download.nvidia.com/Windows/nForce/standalone/430_410/8.26_11.09_nforce_winxp_international.exe

Reboot once completed and let us know how you got on!

N.B: As strange as it sounds I have had machines in the past that need the drivers before they detect anything


----------



## busenitz (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok - am downloading file. My son is a half hour away, and (obviously) no internet at this point. Will have to get the file to him physically.
Is this an upgrade for the BIOS? To be honest, I'm a little nervous lest I crash his whole system.


----------



## ibizagreg (Mar 16, 2008)

It is the WHQL driver package for nForce 430, nForce 410, nForce 405, and nForce 400 motherboards.

But before installing, make sure that he has at least SP1 installed otherwise you will not have USB 2.0 support (Highly unlikely that he doesent have it, just thought it was worth a mention)


----------



## busenitz (Apr 9, 2009)

THANK YOU so much. Will get back with you after trying to let you all know the outcome.
THANKS for everyone's input!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

busenitz said:


> I would say that Windows ISN'T detecting the adapter, except that it does ping back. Not sure what else to try.


A reply to 127.0.0.1 is not a reply from anything but the TCP/IP stack, no hardware is ever touched by that PING.


----------



## busenitz (Apr 9, 2009)

JohnWill,
Thanks for the reply -- if it's only software pinging back, I'm assuming it COULD be that the adapter itself is shot. But not sure why nothing is showing up on Device Mgr.
We're going to try to get the driver package installed and see what that does.
THANKS again for all responses!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it doesn't show up in Device Manager, even as an unknown device, it's very doubtful that the drivers are going to help. That would indicate the device is bad, isn't connected properly, or is disabled in the BIOS for built-in devices.


----------

